# HR44-700 pause and resume live TV instructions needed



## umtigerfan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I had the whole home DVR service activated with an istall of a HR44-700, HR24-200, and Genie mini last week. I can not find any information on how to pause live TV in one room and resume it in another room. Would someone either provide me these instructions or point me in the right direction? Many thanks!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You can't do that with LiveTV, only recordings. What you can do is turn on the TV in the second room, tune it to the channel of your choice and then turn off the TV in the first room.


----------



## umtigerfan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You can't do that with LiveTV, only recordings. What you can do is turn on the TV in the second room, tune it to the channel of your choice and then turn off the TV in the first room.


Thanks! I just keep seeing it mentioned in the online information and the ads, but found no instructions.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If it is very important to you,
press the record button on the program and then exit out of it.
Go to the next room and choose it from the playlist and I believe it will give you the option to resume it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> You can't do that with LiveTV, only recordings. What you can do is turn on the TV in the second room, tune it to the channel of your choice and then turn off the TV in the first room.


You can do it live if you do it during a commercial, if your house is small enough to get to the NW wing in three minutes or less! 
But recording gives a lot more flexibility, and you don't have to worry about buffers.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've found if I turn on a client and put it on the channel that is already playing on the Genie, I get a popup asking me if I want rewind to play from beginning (or earlier - can't quite remember). I have used that option a couple of times and it is very nice.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've found if I turn on a client and put it on the channel that is already playing on the Genie, I get a popup asking me if I want rewind to play from beginning (or earlier - can't quite remember). I have used that option a couple of times and it is very nice.
...and if you tune to any channel being buffered by the Genie you can go back even if dont get the message. of course this only applies to a Genie/client set up


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> ...and if you tune to any channel being buffered by the Genie you can go back even if dont get the message. of course this only applies to a Genie/client set up


Very true! One of the extreme advantages of the client.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

peds48 said:


> ...and if you tune to any channel being buffered by the Genie you can go back even if dont get the message. of course this only applies to a Genie/client set up


So I love that feature, but accessing those HR44 buffers from my C41 client has been confusing to me. Sometimes the buffer is there and I get the onscreen tip that I can play from the beginning, other times there's no buffer. And yet other times if I switch tuners or channels, and then return to the buffered tuner, only then does the buffer reveals itself (with the long green line and/or the onscreen msg that I can rewind). It's just something I'm still trying to wrap my head around and figure out how and when I can access buffers from room to room.

Of course I also advise just hitting record, to make this all easier and be sure.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> You can do it live if you do it during a commercial, if your house is small enough to get to the NW wing in three minutes or less!
> But recording gives a lot more flexibility, and you don't have to worry about buffers.


You can't pause in one room and start playing in another with live, not possible. The only way to go live in one room to another is to have the tv in the second room already on and watching the channel you want.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So I love that feature, but accessing those HR44 buffers from my C41 client has been confusing to me. Sometimes the buffer is there and I get the onscreen tip that I can play from the beginning, other times there's no buffer. And yet other times if I switch tuners or channels, and then return to the buffered tuner, only then does the buffer reveals itself (with the long green line and/or the onscreen msg that I can rewind). It's just something I'm still trying to wrap my head around and figure out how and when I can access buffers from room to room.

Of course I also advise just hitting record, to make this all easier and be sure.
Basically it comes down to how many clients you have. if you have 3 clients tuned to 3 different channels, you can then on he Genie tune to any of those channels and watch from where ever the buffer is on the clients (which is technically on the Genie)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> You can't pause in one room and start playing in another with live, not possible. The only way to go live in one room to another is to have the tv in the second room already on and watching the channel you want.


Not what I said. Please reread and rethink it; you'll see that my "method" counts on skipping the commercial as one leaves the live show in room A, turns on the TV and box in room B, tunes to the desired channel and picks up the other side of the commercials.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Basically it comes down to how many clients you have. if you have 3 clients tuned to 3 different channels, you can then on he Genie tune to any of those channels and watch from where ever the buffer is on the clients (which is technically on the Genie)


I see. And your answer was kind of enlightening because I was asking from the perspective of increasing the odds of getting buffer on my C41, noting that I only have one in the house,_ from_ the channels I left off on the HR44-- but of course I realize that its the same either way. And I see how my odds of getting buffer would go down if I had more than one client in the house being used. I hadn't thought about that. But a question I still have is why I have to actually physically change the channel and go back to have the buffer revealed on the C41 (and the HR44, IIRC). Double-playing won't even reveal the possible buffer. My theory is that DirecTV would rather have the Genie system free up a tuner, either for another user or for their PPVs or Suggestions.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Not what I said. Please reread and rethink it; you'll see that my "method" counts on skipping the commercial as one leaves the live show in room A, turns on the TV and box in room B, tunes to the desired channel and picks up the other side of the commercials.


It is exactly what you said. You said "you can do it live". Maybe you should reread and rethink.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> You can do it live* if **you do it during a commercial*,* if **your house is small enough to get to the NW wing in three minutes or less!*
> But recording gives a lot more flexibility, and you don't have to worry about buffers.


To be fair to this statement you have to include all of what was stated.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> To be fair to this statement you have to include all of what was stated.


*cough* Post 10 *cough*


----------



## umtigerfan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks all. Another curiosity question...... I turned on the Genie recommends feature and after a few days it contained some shows. I see where you can remove them from the list or record the series. But what happens if you watch the episode and then chose the do nothing option, will it always remain there or will Genie record a new episode? Also, if you remove it from Genie does that mean it will never be recommended again?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

umtigerfan1 said:


> Thanks all. Another curiosity question...... I turned on the Genie recommends feature and after a few days it contained some shows. I see where you can remove them from the list or record the series. But what happens if you watch the episode and then chose the do nothing option, will it always remain there or will Genie record a new episode? Also, if you remove it from Genie does that mean it will never be recommended again?


If you watch something Genie has recommended but leave the show in "Genie Recommends" then it will continue to record shows. If you don't want to watch the show you'll need to remove it from recommends.

I have not had a show I've deleted recommended again.


----------



## umtigerfan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> If you watch something Genie has recommended but leave the show in "Genie Recommends" then it will continue to record shows. If you don't want to watch the show you'll need to remove it from recommends.
> 
> I have not had a show I've deleted recommended again.


Thanks!!


----------

